# List of All Sanrio Furniture & Clothes???



## p e p p e r (Nov 9, 2016)

If anyone has actually visited the Sanrio RVs can you send me a complete list of the items available for sale.  

I've visited Chelsea & Toby - I'd like to know the items available for Rilla, Marty, Etoile & Chai



Chelsea's Set:

My Melody wall
My Melody floor
My Melody dress
My Melody outfit
My Melody hat
My Melody shoes
My Melody table
My Melody dresser
My Melody bed
My Melody clock
My Melody chair



Toby's Set:

Kerokerokeroppi wall
gray patterned floor
green gingham shorts
green loafers
Kerokerokeroppi cake
Kerokerokeroppi doll
Kerokerokeroppi pins
Kerokerokeroppi top
Kerokerokeroppi tray
red striped socks
shoji bench
stone lantern
suspenders shirt
tranquil bridge



Etoile's set:

Kiki and Lala wall
Kiki and Lala floor
Kiki and Lala wand
Kiki and Lala Dress
Kiki and Lala Outfit
Kiki and Lala Socks
Kiki and Lala Shoes
Kiki and Lala Pin
Kiki and Lala Bed
Kiki and Lala Clock
Kiki and Lala Sofa
Kiki and Lala Table
Cloud-making machine


Chai
Cinnamoroll Wall
Cinnamoroll Floor
Cinnamoroll Hat
Cinnamoroll Jacket
Cinnamoroll Outfit
Cinnamoroll Parasol
Cinnamoroll Shoes
Cinnamoroll Sign
Cinnamoroll Sofa
Cinnamoroll Stool
Cinnamoroll Table
Cinnamoroll Tray


----------



## Orieii (Nov 9, 2016)

Etoile's set:

Kiki and Lala wall
Kiki and Lala floor
Kiki and Lala wand
Kiki and Lala Dress
Kiki and Lala Outfit
Kiki and Lala Socks
Kiki and Lala Shoes
Kiki and Lala Pin
Kiki and Lala Bed
Kiki and Lala Clock
Kiki and Lala Sofa
Kiki and Lala Table
Cloud-making machine


----------



## pafupafu (Nov 9, 2016)

Hey! My friend has seen most of the sets so I can help a bit. I can only tell you the furniture since I'm not sure about the clothing items, sorry!

Chai (Cinnamaroll): Cinnamoroll Table, Cinnamoroll Parasol, Cinnamoroll Sofa, Cinnamoroll Sign, Cinnamoroll Stool, Cinnamoroll Tray, Cinnamoroll Wall, Cinnamoroll Floor

Etoile (Kiki and Lala): Kiki and Lala Bed, Kiki and Lala Clock, Kiki and Lala Clock, Kiki and Lala Table, Kiki and Lala Sofa, Cloud Making Machine, Kiki and Lala, Kiki and Lala Floor

Marty (Pompompurin): Pompompurin Bed, Pompompurin Chair, Pompompurin Rack, Pompompurin Table, Pompompurin Pudding, Pompompurin TV, Pompompurin Wall, Pompompurin Floor

Rilla (Hello Kitty): Hello Kitty Drawers, Hello Kitty Planter, Hello Kitty Bed, Hello Kitty Table, Hello Kitty Chair, Hello Kitty Clock, Hello Kitty Clock, Hello Kitty Wall, Hello Kitty Floor

There may be items missing and again I'm sorry that I couldn't list the clothing, I just don't know them. I hope it helps some regardless!

edit: Forgot about the wallpapers and floors, fixed it! I'll edit if I get the names of the clothing items.


----------



## mirukushake (Nov 9, 2016)

Here's a list (with pictures) from a Japanese site: http://gamepedia.jp/archives/1600
Obviously not in English though...


----------



## iovis (Nov 9, 2016)

*Chai*
Cinnamoroll Wall
Cinnamoroll Floor
Cinnamoroll Hat
Cinnamoroll Jacket
Cinnamoroll Outfit
Cinnamoroll Parasol
Cinnamoroll Shoes
Cinnamoroll Sign
Cinnamoroll Sofa
Cinnamoroll Stool
Cinnamoroll Table
Cinnamoroll Tray

*?toile*
Kiki and Lala Wall
Kiki and Lala Floor
Kiki and Lala Cloud-Making Machine
Kiki and Lala Bed
Kiki and Lala Clock
Kiki and Lala Dress
Kiki and Lala Outfit
Kiki and Lala Pin
Kiki and Lala Shoes
Kiki and Lala Socks
Kiki and Lala Sofa
Kiki and Lala Table
Kiki and Lala Wand


----------

